# Can anyone identify this fish please?



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi:
Someone gave me this fish along with some swordtails and what seems to be guppies, I put him along with some fancy guppies I had. I wanted to know if it is safe to kkep him with my fancy guppies. He has a black dot on his dorsal fin.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

can u post a photo of the fish from the side?


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*i'm trying*

i'm tryingto upload it but it won't let me, can u give me an e-mail address to send it to see if u can help me by posting it for me?


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*ok done*

pic was too big


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm no good at identification,just wanted to say he looks like
a nice fish,and hopefully someone can say what he is.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you willow you commentary and concern is very much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wonder if he he of the barb family ??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

willow said:


> i wonder if he he of the barb family ??


It's a cichlid, Willow.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

really ! what one


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely a cichlid, as Lupin says. Not sure what kinda though, sorry.

How is he doing? Is he agressive towards any other tankmates at all?


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for identifying my fish. Actually he's not a bit aggresive, maybe because he is small.He was catched from a river about a month ago. He's about an inch and a half and when he was given to me was about half an inch. He seems to be peacefull towards my guppies, pleco, zebra and neon tetra, they all look happy, now I wonder if I should put him alone when he grows up. They are all living without a water filter until now and seem to be doing ok. I was gonna add together later some platys and a molly I have but now I wonder if this cichild would mean a treat even counting he's being nice to them now.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

No filter? Your fish are probably stressed from the lack of water movement, and the water probably disgusting. What are your water params? How often do you do water changes? How big is this tank?

You NEED a filter.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*Not big*

Well I just moved and I haven't got a decent fish tank yet. I'm getting one really soon, cause I didn't had any fish and suddenly I got a few. I used to have a 50 gallon but right now what I got is about 2 and a half gallon, I do change water frequently and it is really clear, no dirt or anything and they seem to be happy, the guy from the pet shop said they should be ok because( except from the one that I just found out is a cichlild) the fish I have can live without the filter. Anyway I already made some calls to get a 10 gallon tank on a nice price.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

So you have that fish, a pleco, neon tetras, guppies, and "zebra" tetra in a 2.5 gallon tank with no filter?

Don't be surprised if your tank crashes soon. What type of pleco do you have? A pleco should not be in any tank smaller than 20 gallons, and 75 for most species. Plus, they poop as much as a fish twice their size. The tetras should have at least 5 other family members.

Don't listen to the people from your LFS. They just try to make money and do not care for the lives of your fish. I would say only 5% of all LFS employees know what they are talking about (Bettababy is one).

You should have a tank of at least 20 gallons to start. They are living in hell. Get them out.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

*sigh*

Luria it's good that you have decided to upgrade your tank. If possible I would think about getting a larger tank than 10g. buying them second hand from craigslist and local papers etc can show up some really good deals. Go for 25-30g if you can. It's a good sized tank, not too small, not too big kinda thing.

What kind of plec is it? Many get huge, but there are a good few that stay <6".

HTH


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I had to look at the pic again. It's a kenyi which is part of the Lake Malawi community. Not really your typical community fish and best separated from other fish.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I'm not taking sides here, but I'm going to toss in my few cents.

First of all, to Dodgeboy: You must understand Cody is looking out for the interests of the fish. Yes, it's true, not everyone can afford a huge tank, but look at what's going on in this one. A 2.5 gallon tank is not going to be kind to the pleco, first and foremost. I imagine it must be pretty small right now, but it will grow, and if it stays in that size tank long enough it will have growth issues, like a deformed spine for one.

The cichlid is most likely going to grow fairly large as well, depending on what kind it is. That plus guppies and two tetras is really pushing space. Even a ten gallon tank would be much kinder to the fish, which would cost 9-12 dollars depending on where you buy it. The one I keep my gecko in was only $9 at walmart. That's not a tremendous amount of money, even if you save up change to do it. And no, most people living on their own and paying bills could not afford a larger tank with all the works, but why would you have pets if you can't afford to treat them right? Could you guiltlessly keep a cat without being able to afford food and vet bills? It's not the fishs' fault if she can't afford a bigger tank, so why should the results be pushed on them?

And Luria: I'm glad to hear you're getting a bigger tank. If the pleco is a common, it will grow 18-24 inches. The cichlid will grow as well, and may not be a community fish. That, plus tetras are very active swimmers and need enough open space to be happy and healthy. Try for at least a twenty gallon. Like Falina said, you can find great prices for used tanks on craigslist.

Okay, that's a lot of cents, sorry. I'm done now.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like a baby bass to me.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

herefishy said:


> Looks like a baby bass to me.


:doh!: You settle this, Bob.lol You have seen bass in person more than I do.:roll:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay guys.
i am interested to know how you would deal with this fish now,
as it is wild caught ?
do you put it back from wence it came ?
or do you take it to the fish store ?
Luria.
he won't be a welcome member of your comunity,so he needs to go.
the sooner you can get a bigger tank,the better for your fish,
we will be able to help you through your cycle,so don't worry
about that,that's what were here for.
let us know how you get on.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Put it back. It's the most ethical thing to do.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*4 deaths*

OK my fish turned VIOLENT. He killed 3 guppies and the pleco. I don't know what kind of pleco it was but I know it must be common because he was only 99 cents. I wasn't prepared to get fish,they were mostly given to me then my mom bought some. I got some on my own but they're in another 2.5 gallons not together with the wild thing. Ok another thing, how can it be what Lupin said if I live in Puerto Rico and not in the place of origin of the fish? Also I don't know exactly how to get to the place where it was caught even though I know it's around somewhere about half an hour from where I live. I already aislated the fish anyways 'cause he seemed to get a taste for my guppies. if it is of any help he was caught with what seems to be some swordtails, only the male has the pretty tail the female don't and both of them got 2 lines together at their sides that are one red and one blue, are they wild swordtails of some sort? They where also given to me by the same person that gave me the one from the picture, she had live 40 mixed things which she all called guppies (even the one from the picture was a guppy for her). Im getting the tank as soon as possible.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your fishies.  They sound like swords from what you explain. Can you get a pic maybe? Your in a hard spot since I understand you want to keep your fish. I think your tank problem might be fixed for the time being though. See if you can maybe get a better pic of him in the 2.5g. Maybe with some more pics, he can be identified better and we can help you find some tankmates that everyone would be happy with.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi Luria.
fish are imported from all over the world to different shops,
and sometimes people no longer want to keep them,
so they release them into the wild,and as long as the wild
can sustain them they will thrive.  this also happens
with snakes and spiders,not all keepers are responsible,
they just let the things go,and then they begin to breed.
you are i understand caught between a rock and a hard place,
is there any chance that you have a friend with a spare tank,
or a large rubber maid container with any spare equipment ?


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*Ok*

I'll ask my husband to see if he can get some more pics for me. Anyway I had to take the sword out,they ate another guppy.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*New tank*

Ok just got the 10 gallon tank and a bag of rocks...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi Luria
did it come with other equipment ?
heater and filter ?


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*No*

It came alone... getting filter next week I hope. And why do I need a heater? I live on a tropical island, do I still need it?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

What is your room temperature and is there a drop at night?

Even in warm countries heaters are most often necessary so the temperatures don't fall at night.


----------



## bigsky (Jan 18, 2008)

Please don't release into the wild until you find out for sure what it is and where it belongs!!
Need better pics.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*OK*

Temperature is about 85- 95 in the day and at night it goes from 95 to not less than 75 but that's in rare ocassions, mostly is around 80's. My cousin just told me my fish looks like some kind of wild local cichild.


----------

